# Hunts in Hampshire?



## chestnut cob (6 August 2006)

No arguing on this post please!!!!

Just want to know if anyone knows the hunts in Hampshire?  I'm north of Basingstoke, so that sort of area ideally?  Moved into the area recently so I want to know who's around for me to look at going out with.  Any experiences of them would be good.

Thank you  :grin:


----------



## combat_claire (6 August 2006)

Hampshire Hampshire (H.H.) 
. Hursley Hambledon 
  Isle of Wight 
  New Forest 
. Royal Artillery (Salisbury Plain) 
. Tedworth 
. Vale of Aylesbury with Garth and South Berks 
. Vine and Craven 
. Wilton


----------



## combat_claire (6 August 2006)

http://www.hursleyhambledonhunt.com/

http://www.hampshirehunt.co.uk/

http://www.iwfoxhounds.com/

http://www.newforesthounds.co.uk/

http://www.mfha.co.uk/hunts/royal_artillery_hunt.html

http://www.tedworthhunt.co.uk/

http://www.mfha.co.uk/hunts/vale_of_aylesbury_with_garth_and_south_berks_hunt.html

http://www.mfha.co.uk/hunts/vine_and_craven_hunt.html

http://www.mfha.co.uk/hunts/wilton_hunt.html

The MFHA pages are best cross-referenced with an uptodate copy of Baily's

Good luck finding somewhere, beautiful part of the world


----------



## chestnut cob (8 August 2006)

Cheers Claire  :grin:


----------



## combat_claire (9 August 2006)

No problems, any idea which one you might be going for? 
I've always had a desire to go to at least one meet of the New Forest, but never found the time...


----------



## chestnut cob (9 August 2006)

Craven &amp; Vine I think - have been told they meet near the yard.

If you fancy a day out with the New Forest give me a shout, be nice to have a nose at somewhere else!


----------



## combat_claire (10 August 2006)

I'll have to see how funds and time pan out this season. Starting work is a bugger!


----------

